# Artist Plus Offers Array Of Popular Digitizing Features



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Artist Plus is an embroidery software program that that falls between the Maestro and Illustrator Extreme levels of the Tajima DG/ML by Pulse family. It offers many tools that can speed up everyday functions of a digitizer.

The Auto Color Blend tool combines two stitch colors together to create a beautiful effect. The Radial Fill Tool repositions the center point of a segment and creates concentric circles of stitches out from the center point.

One of the most popular features is custom cornering, where corners are adjusted with the click of a mouse. Line Carving is a great way to add three-dimensional effects to designs while reducing stitch counts. Other features include carved fill pattern editor, region carving, programmed stitch editor, satin swirl, graduated density, and automatic overlap.

Artist Plus can be purchased alone or as an upgrade to a lower level of Tajima DG/ML by Pulse. For more information contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

